# First maintenance



## Rustyrotor (Nov 7, 2017)

Just bought my first boat. 

Came with a Yam F70 with 98% of the paint on the skeg, a nearly pristine prop. 

Was told it had been maintained, but no paper.

It’s outside, in northern VA, and gonna sit till Christmas, then sit till what, March? April?

It’s your motor, what do you do to it, with what products, and where do you buy em? Am ok with a wrench.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a good article that should help. I imagine you can do all of this yourself. 
https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fis...-Your-Yamaha-Four-Cylinder-Outboard-101451895


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

No matter what I am told about a new used boat, I double check the water in the batteries and have the impellor (and usually the whole water pump) changed. I also have the lower unit fluid changed.


----------



## Rustyrotor (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks guys, useful info.


----------



## Rustyrotor (Nov 7, 2017)

A few q's:

The part number for the oil filter does not seem to be in the manual. 
Can't trust random online vendors for that sort of thing. Anyone know where I can find that on a Yam source?

Ditto the crankcase drain plug gasket, lower unit drain plug gasket.

Is the whole silicone spray of the under-cowling space beneficial and necessary?

And West Marine doesn't seem to know(!).


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Rustyrotor said:


> A few q's:
> 
> The part number for the oil filter does not seem to be in the manual.
> Can't trust random online vendors for that sort of thing. Anyone know where I can find that on a Yam source?
> ...


http://www.yamahaonlineparts.com/pa...OTORS)/SCHEDULED_SERVICE_PARTS_(F70LA_-_2015)


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Rustyrotor said:


> A few q's:
> 
> The part number for the oil filter does not seem to be in the manual.
> Can't trust random online vendors for that sort of thing. Anyone know where I can find that on a Yam source?
> ...




one of the smartest things you can do is establish a relationship with the local dealership.that's a local business,in your community,paying taxes,probably everything you're going to need will be stocked.playing and ordering on line,to save $2.00,isn't always the smartest thing.
going to west marine is another bad move - think about this for a second: if the person @ west marine is such an expert,then why work in a store for probably $10/hr ? qualified,experienced techs make a considerable amount more....

back to dealing with a local business :

you can run in and pick up the part,versus waiting for the part to arrive - what's that worth ? establishing a relationship,may help you to get GOOD,useable advice from people that actually know what they're doing.
when I had my shop, before retiring, - well kind of retiring...i often had people stopping in,to ask for advice with problems they're having with their boat or motor - this is something you're not going to get from an on line source."price alone,will NOT provide a true comparison of value".



using a silicone spray isn't the best approach - it sounds good,but.....

I recommend and use a product made by lear research : http://www.learchem.com/products/corrosion-block.html

that's one of 2 products i'm aware of,that actually neutralize the effects of salt. 


WD40 is one of the most worthless products made - it actually damages certain plastics and rubbers...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

What predacious said x2


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

SIM Yamaha. Fast delivery. No guess work on part numbers. Online lookup for your model number. 100 hr maintenance kits available.


----------

